# Other people's art that we like



## applecat (Nov 30, 2013)

Pretty much self-explanatory from the subject. Maybe put huge and NSFW images under a spoiler?







"Black Like You" by Jun Kumaori






"You Can't See What You Want" by Marco Mazzoni






"Fur Girl" by Mark Ryden


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## exball (Nov 30, 2013)

This is the only time Tom Preston has amused me.


----------



## Male (Nov 30, 2013)

I want all of these as shirts


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 30, 2013)

Spoiler










Unexpected Answer - Rene Magritte



Spoiler










Three Worlds - M. C. Escher



Spoiler










Dream Caused by the Flight of the Bee - Salvador Dali


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 30, 2013)

leashe


Spoiler















namisis


Spoiler















exileden


Spoiler















jasonengle


Spoiler


----------



## applecat (Nov 30, 2013)

"She Was Lonely in the City" Audrey Niffenegger


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 30, 2013)

Spoiler










Invasion of Dunes - Marsel van Oosten


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 30, 2013)

"Leaping Laelaps"
Charles R. Knight


----------



## hm yeah (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome thread!! Sometime I should come up with some favorite images (there's like a bazillion or so of them) that impress people :B


----------



## Stalin (Nov 30, 2013)

watermelonwings.tumblr.com "Rough Day"


Spoiler











Ivan Aivazosky 'The Black Sea at Night"


Spoiler











Phobs (one of my favorite artists ever) "Melkor Seducing Mairon"


Spoiler











Phobs "Dying Heydrich Sketch"


Spoiler


----------



## Male (Nov 30, 2013)

Spoiler










Rene Magritte: Philosophers Lamp



Spoiler










Pawel Kuczynski



Spoiler










KC Green


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jon Hodgson 
The Heart of the Wild


Spoiler










Cthulu Britannia


Spoiler










Cthulu Britannia: Folklore


Spoiler










Dwarf Adventurer


Spoiler


----------



## Male (Nov 30, 2013)

NSFW


Spoiler










Salvador Dali "Soft Construction with Boiled Beans"

Here are some works by Alex Stoddard


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler










Aundrey Kawaski's "If Only You Knew"


----------



## exball (Nov 30, 2013)

Spoiler








He-man and Skeletor fighting on Robot Dinosaurs.


----------



## Descent (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm going to leave out Costume Designers I consider artists otherwise this list would be way too long.

Iain McCaig (did concept art for the Star Wars prequels)





Sandro Del-Prete





Carlos Meglia. An Argentinian comic book artist best know for drawing the Cybersix comics. A lot of people are turned off by how he draws people (and I'll admit it's kind of ugly) but he is amazing at drawing cities (spoilers because it's a big picture and I didn't want to scale it down.


Spoiler










Yoshitaka Amano
I can't pic just one drawing

Walter Wick (the photographer for the I Spy and Can You See What I See books).
Again, I can't pick just one

Kim Köster. AMAZING artist. Probably best known for the 99rooms website.
http://www.99rooms.com/


----------



## applecat (Dec 1, 2013)

Chelsea Green Lewtya

The Fool and the Fall I (NSFW)


Spoiler











The Fool and the Fall II (NSFW)



Spoiler


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 1, 2013)

Niel Venter 

Cthonian Elephant


Spoiler











Call of Cthulhu


Spoiler











Call of Cthulhu no2


Spoiler


----------



## Male (Dec 1, 2013)

Banksy



Spoiler


----------



## applecat (Dec 1, 2013)

"Baba Yaga" Pia Pavenari


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 1, 2013)

Michael Whelan
 The Dark Tower


Spoiler












The Dark Tower: End of the Road


Spoiler











Arise


Spoiler











Lovecraft's Nightmare B


Spoiler











Snowfall


Spoiler











Peeper


Spoiler


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 1, 2013)

Tony Moore



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## hm yeah (Dec 4, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> clive barker: http://www.clivebarker.info/mischief1.jpg



I had that book with this character as a kid!!

I actually find it to have something very much like CWC (although I'm sure it was a commentary on the Disney corporation)


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 5, 2013)

Albrecht Dürer

The Four Horsemen Of The Apocalypse


Spoiler











The Knight Death And The Devil


Spoiler











Head of a Stag


Spoiler











Melencolia I


Spoiler


----------



## Smokedaddy (Dec 5, 2013)

Jim Woodring - _The Holy Land_


Spoiler










I own print #9.

If you've never run across Woodring, he's worth a look.  One of my favorite artists.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lorenzo Ghiberti

Sacrifice of Isaac


Spoiler











Isaac sends Esau to hunt


Spoiler











North Doors


Spoiler


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 7, 2013)

Faeries by Brian Froud and Alan Lee



Spoiler











Odin and Fenrir by Dorothy Hardy



Spoiler


----------



## Male (Dec 22, 2013)

bumped because I want to share these works by Andrew Ferez


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jan 10, 2014)

Susan Seddon Boulet



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Bgheff (Jan 10, 2014)

My cousin is a badass.  He used to do art for Blizzard before he went freelance.  he now does work on request of for my DnD campaign.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jan 13, 2014)

Big Boss by Louie Van Patten


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jan 17, 2014)

Inspired by Barbs love of classic artwork   I thought I'd start an art thread, but there's already an awesome one here. All good posts so far, well done folks.

I saw this recently by a concept artist called Nate Hallinan, it's a realistic Skulltula From the Zelda series.




Stunning!
Also, check out his Goron.


Spoiler


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Jan 21, 2014)

Anchuent Christory said:
			
		

> Inspired by Barbs love of classic artwork   I thought I'd start an art thread, but there's already an awesome one here. All good posts so far, well done folks.
> 
> I saw this recently by a concept artist called Nate Hallinan, it's a realistic Skulltula From the Zelda series.
> http://media1.gameinformer.com/filestor ... ula610.jpg
> Stunning!


Killitkillitkillitkillitkillitkillitkillitkillitkillitkillitkillitkillitkillitkillitkillit


...I mean, it looks amazing! It really does look incredible. Creepy, but incredible. Very well done. I like the added touch of the webbing.


----------



## exball (Jan 24, 2014)

http://darrengeers.deviantart.com


----------



## littlebiscuits (Jan 24, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> http://i.imgur.com/pRTiYu8.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/hh6fimi.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/foFdrBJ.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/M1xFAp1.jpg
> http://darrengeers.deviantart.com


    

well I just found a new person to follow!


----------



## Picklepower (Feb 14, 2014)

Spoiler










Rob Liefeld, Now I know, I know, he is a punchline, but I gotta admit, something about his art attracts me. There is something about the energy and insane amount of muscles and lazer guns, that reminds me of like, looking at comics as a kid (probably because I was a kid in the 90s). I enjoyed the New Mutants comics he drew, although I don't know if he had any hand in actually writing those, he does plagiarize poses, and panel layouts, sometimes, which I cannot defend.(although he is far from the only comic artist who is guilty of this, his were just so blatant that its crazy.) So consider this a guilty pleasure answer. I do un ironically like some of his drawings though. 



Spoiler










Tetsuo Hara, he has done a bunch of manga but he is most famous for Fist of the North Star. Like the previous answer, I enjoy the muscular, energetic, art work. Hara's art is extremely detailed.



Spoiler










Jack Kirby, Classic comic art.

I also enjoy, various Conan the Barbarian arts, and classic American pulp story illustrations.
The art of Rumiko Takahashi, Osamu Tezuka, Whoever does the art for the .Hack series, Todd Mcfarlane, and Jim Lee.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Feb 24, 2014)

Laura Alice


----------



## Picklepower (Feb 24, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That must be from late in the toy line, because Wildor, and Blade, from the movie, are in that drawing. Man, I wish we got that sequel.


----------



## applecat (Mar 8, 2014)

Kim Hana "Too Much Loving You"


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 10, 2014)

Maruyama Ōkyo


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Mar 15, 2014)

I posted the boxart in the boxart thread, and it just remind me of how gorgeous Hiroo Isono's art is.








Spoiler



https://31.media.tumblr.com/01c29ec1b60240cc4b366fe80b99d822/tumblr_mziyp1A3cT1qa9gw1o2_500.jpg





Spoiler



https://31.media.tumblr.com/e9a81b52962234c3815cba6798a36a57/tumblr_mziyp1A3cT1qa9gw1o3_1280.jpg



Sadly, he passed away last year. I highly recommend you check out this gallery if you like his stuff. especially if you have a thing for nature and animals.
http://www.art-licensing.com/artists/Hiroo-Isono-Forests-and-Landscapes/gallery.html


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 20, 2014)

Illustrations by Theodor Kittelsen, norwegian folklore


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Mar 22, 2014)

Mark Ferrari.
Check out his animated pixel art landscapes here and here.


----------



## applecat (Mar 23, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Illustrations by Theodor Kittelsen, norwegian folklore
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



He reminds me a lot of John Bauer, who illustrated Swedish folklore:



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 23, 2014)

Aphrodite, Briton Riviere


----------



## Strewth (Mar 25, 2014)

Andy Goldsworthy is probably my favorite artist. He uses natural materials to create temporary sculptures in the wilderness.





















Sorry it's huge, I couldn't work out how to use the spoiler thingy.


----------



## applecat (Mar 29, 2014)

Renee Nault







"The Flooded Forest"



Spoiler: Jellyfish Mermaid


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 29, 2014)

Something spooky by Zdzislaw Beksinski


Spoiler


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Mar 31, 2014)

I really love this one.


----------



## Male (Apr 5, 2014)

by Davis Surman


----------



## Male (Apr 5, 2014)

by Chen Yingjie




By Do Ho Suh




By Bijian Fan


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

Rubis Firenos


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 5, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## applecat (Apr 5, 2014)

Various paintings by Jun Kumaori









Spoiler














Spoiler















Spoiler


----------



## exball (Apr 13, 2014)

https://www.ukiyoeheroes.com/


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Anna Scarpetti


Spoiler


----------



## Male (Apr 13, 2014)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler










Sainer and Bezt aka Etam Cru


----------



## John Titor (Apr 13, 2014)

You wa shock!


----------



## Trickie (Apr 13, 2014)

Behold: Yoshitaka Amano

This man is my god.



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 16, 2014)

More Zdzisław Beksiński works

Weird spooky stuff:



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 20, 2014)

Spoiler











Bold & Brash
Tentacles, 2001


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 20, 2014)

That belongs in the trash.


----------



## c-no (Apr 25, 2014)

As far as art I like that comes from Deviant Art and in one case Derpibooru, both related to the Philippines.


Spoiler: Art related to Philippines









 I wonder if some furries (and possibly bronies) might sperg over the Tikbalang.




Face tattoo of the elite warriors of feudal Visayas




This has more to do with the Philippines than with ponies.




The Bakunawa, the Filipino Dragon



Art related to Sonichu.


Spoiler: CWC related









  I think this is one of the best I've seen in terms of art that is related to Sonichu. If not then it is at least the first.




Thank you Trickie


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 28, 2014)

Casey Weldon


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Apr 29, 2014)

Art by Gudim


----------



## Guardian G.I. (May 7, 2014)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler










Vasya Lozhkin


----------



## TopperHay (May 7, 2014)

Because I'm a pleb who likes to read comics, here are some of my influences/people I admire who draw weird cartoony things...

Andre Franquin


Spoiler



















Ken Reid


Spoiler

















Spoiler



Tom Paterson


Spoiler


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (May 8, 2014)

Nice fractal art


----------



## Dollars2010 (May 8, 2014)

Illustrations from Monstorum Historia by Ulissi Aldrovandi, 1642


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## hm yeah (May 17, 2014)

Adam Adamowicz



Spoiler



















































he's dead


----------



## Dollars2010 (May 17, 2014)

Randis Albion


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## exball (May 17, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Randis Albion
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Fancy kittys.


----------



## Dollars2010 (May 21, 2014)

Beth Cavener Stichter
Obaryion


Spoiler


















The White Hind


Spoiler


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (May 25, 2014)

This haunting photograph of fruit


----------



## ChameleonBody (May 25, 2014)

Cool posters for Robert Bresson's movies. I'd kill for that first one…




Spoiler


----------



## Dollars2010 (May 25, 2014)

Lauren Marx
_Spooky arts warning_


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## _blank_ (May 25, 2014)

My "likes" and "inspirations" are kind of hand in hand... here's just a sample.






....boy, I must look like a complete psychotic now...


----------



## Ariel (May 26, 2014)

Yayoi Kusama






John William Waterhouse





Dante Gabriel Rossetti


----------



## Dollars2010 (May 29, 2014)

The Hunt by Eran Folio


----------



## Guardian G.I. (May 30, 2014)

@Hitler


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 6, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Shaun Tan
> Never Leave A Red Sock On The Clothesline
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Shaun Tan is one of my favourite artists of my childhood.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ill draw your portrait, Louis Wain


----------



## exball (Jul 15, 2014)

Louis Wain was the greatest.


----------



## Watcher (Jul 25, 2014)

Phil drew my avatar


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 27, 2014)

cover of _La Vie Parisienne_ by Georges Léonnec, 1924


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jul 27, 2014)

Various pictures and posters from cheap American magazines (?), 1960s-1970s (?)



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 30, 2014)

Paolo Girardi


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Aug 1, 2014)

Jan Parker "Witchcraft and Black Magic" 1971


Spoiler


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 13, 2014)

Helleborus, Ayami Kojima


----------



## applecat (Aug 24, 2014)

"The Wolf" by Helen Mask



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Konstantinos (Aug 25, 2014)

Raymond Pettibon



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 6, 2014)

Break Through, skepticArcher


Spoiler


----------



## spaps (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a newfound appreciation for H.R. Giger.


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Bogs (Sep 16, 2014)

Spoiler: image











Alphonse Mucha -- I went to the Czech Republic and saw his Slav Epic, 20 or so murals which were all about the size of a house; the whole exhibition almost took up the entire national museum. Really breath-taking stuff. He's a very, how do you say, clean styled artist.



Spoiler: image











Norman Rockwell -- Often not called an artist at all for the fact that most of his oeuvre consists of magazine covers - and something which he acknowledged. I love him because even though every image can be seen as a contrived all-American image, every face within seems to tell a story.


----------



## limecouch (Sep 28, 2014)

Jia Lu is an artist I've been keeping track of since my parents lived in Hawaii. 






It's one of my dreams to have a painting of hers in my house someday, but I'd probably have to hide it whenever my parents or in-laws visited. Her paintings consist mostly of topless Asian women looking beautiful. 



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Puranjin (Sep 28, 2014)

Yocky.



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## John Furrman (Sep 29, 2014)

Too many, so I'll categorize them once so I never have to post them again.

Classical realism, romanticism, fantasy , scifi, impressionism, etc
AL Radeck
PurpleKecleon
Naomi Chen
RHADS
artbytheo
Klaus Pillon

Spess artists
Serenei
Tyler Young
Nehas91

Stylistic suck
StapledSlut
JazzlasterBoris

Murry purry
Tespia + Novere
RayEtherna
BJP - god-like attention to detail for becoming increasingly blind over the years


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Oct 19, 2014)

Nymphs and Satyr
by William-Adolphe Bouguereau


Spoiler










I love this painting, I find it funny and kind of adorable.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Oct 31, 2014)

Homestuck Adventure Game concept art:


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Konstantinos (Oct 31, 2014)

Sua Yoo.

Just for the record, all of this is NSFW for the most part.



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------

